# Starfire Glass - Which face?



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Based on cost-effectiveness should I get:

1. Starfire glass front face (about $30)
2. Starfire glass side faces (about $30)
3. Starfire glass all around (about $90)

I understand the difference between regular glass and starfire glass but I think the extra 90 dollars is too hefty for me. Nonetheless what are your opinions on which one I should do? My custom tank size is 30 x 15 x 15. I want the light blue edges that comes with starfire glass.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that's a pretty good price actually for starfire glass with your specific dimensions.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> that's a pretty good price actually for starfire glass with your specific dimensions.


Oh, no it is that price added on top of 85 dollars for the regular glass


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Regardless still cheap and its custom. Closest I can find to your dimensions. Yours is cheaper
http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB904545&PTYPE=Starfire Tank

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

wow, that's still a good deal. I am actually looking for a tank with those dimensions too! but couldn't find it anywhere! i was going to settle for a 20 gallon long. i'm very curious if i can get a tank like that too. can you please provide details on where you are getting this tank? assuming it's a custom tank? any framing?

maybe we can get a discount if we both buy? haha = )

as for whether it's worth it, i probably would only get starfire on the front face. I mostly look at the tank from the front anyway...


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

kuopan said:


> wow, that's still a good deal. I am actually looking for a tank with those dimensions too! but couldn't find it anywhere! i was going to settle for a 20 gallon long. i'm very curious if i can get a tank like that too. can you please provide details on where you are getting this tank? assuming it's a custom tank? any framing?
> 
> maybe we can get a discount if we both buy? haha = )
> 
> as for whether it's worth it, i probably would only get starfire on the front face. I mostly look at the tank from the front anyway...


Im going tomorrow to place an order it is from north american fish breeders search them up. They gave me fantastic and friendly service.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

oh, NAFB. i've heard of them... curious how their workmanship is like. I'd be interested to see some pics when you get your tank made. i am surprised it's only $80 for a custom tank. that's amazing. will definitely check them out when I get the chance. Thanks!!


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Im so excited! I bought the starfire tank 30 x 15 x 15 for $170 including tax. Very excited!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

kevinli1021 said:


> Im so excited! I bought the starfire tank 30 x 15 x 15 for $170 including tax. Very excited!


awesome! post pics when you get it! = )

did you get it with a trim or without? includes glass cover or none?


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

kuopan said:


> awesome! post pics when you get it! = )
> 
> did you get it with a trim or without? includes glass cover or none?


I would definitely post up the picture of the hardscape with the tank 

I asked for no trims just pure glass and silicone. There won't be a glass cover for the tank - you can if you pay for it


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

awesome!!

i tried convincing my girl to go for a tank with similar dimensions that you got. she won't budge = ( i live in a condo so space is tight unfortunately, haha.. 

will probably have to stick to a 20 long - already ordered my fugeray planted+ for my first planted tank!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

John at nafb does great work on custom tanks and from what I have seen recently he has changed the way he silicones the corners. It is definetly soooo much better than a lot of other seams I have seen and I actually commented on how well the tanks looked when talking to him today.

The one tip I can recommend is to really chat with him and tell him exactly what you want and make sure you are clear.


----------

